# TrueBlood:  Good Fantasy or Vampire Porn?



## Nathan J. Lauffer (Jul 27, 2011)

I reluctantly started watching TrueBlood a few years ago, and have been watching it ever since.  I've never read the books, however.  At first, I didn't think much of the series (and at times I still don't).  However, it has a rich mythology and strong character development, so it's kept me hooked almost against my will.  Is anyone else watching it?  And, if so, what say you?  How does the series compare to the books?


----------



## Meg the Healer (Jul 28, 2011)

There is no comparison to the books. Because the show doesn't really follow them. Book 1 was about Bill meeting Sookie and the Serial Killer, Book 2 did have Sookie go to Dallas and the Maenad was also mentioned, Book 3 did have them go to Jackson (and that's about all they have in common), and Book 4 does have witches. The Sookie Stackhouse books are Supernatural Romances - so there's a lot of sex in them anyway. I stopped reading the books after Book 4 because frankly I got a little bored with it. I've got mixed feelings on the show, only because I read the books. So honestly, if there is a Season 5, I'll probably be able to watch again without animosity since I haven't read that much further into the series.


----------



## amburns (Jul 28, 2011)

As Meg says the TV series follows the books so loosely that at this point there are vague plot points that are similar and some characters. There are characters that were killed off in the books that have not been killed off in the show and vice-versa.  I think the series has helped more people find the books, which I do think are better than the series. And as with so much of the questionable cinema both big screen and small screen out there, a lot of the people who like it go and read the books. The more people reading the better. IMO I watch the show, and I read the books. Is it vampire porn? To a point I guess you could say it is, but it's still fun.


----------



## fcbkid15 (Aug 2, 2011)

I've never watched it, but I've always thought it was a more better version of twilight for tv. Frankly, I'm not into the new vampire fad. I think its stupid and that vampires are undead who live in coffins, feast on peoples blood, and can't go out in the sunlight. Not prettyboys who fall in love with girls. Thats just stupid. I'm sorry if you think I'm making fun of the show, but I'm not. I've never watched the show, and know little to none about it, so who am I to judge it? I'm mainly ripping on twilight, it sucks.


----------

